# mb lüftersteuerung umgehen und manuell unter win regeln ?



## norsemann (5. April 2009)

*mb lüftersteuerung umgehen und manuell unter win regeln ?*

wie kann ich die lüfterdrehzahl manuell unter windows regeln (cpu lüfter ) so das das board das nicht mehr automatisch macht


----------



## Klutten (5. April 2009)

*AW: mb lüftersteuerung umgehen und manuell unter win regeln ?*

 ...vielleicht weiß die ja Rat. 

Ansonsten bitte mal mehr Informationen. Wir sind doch hier nicht bei einem lustigen Ratespiel. Dein System kann hier nämlich keiner erraten. ^^


----------



## norsemann (5. April 2009)

*AW: mb lüftersteuerung umgehen und manuell unter win regeln ?*

mein mb ist ein gigabyte ga-ma770 ud3 der lüfter ein zerotherm btf95 cu , der ist ja eigentlich passiv , aber um eine bessere kühlleistung zu bekommen habe ich da meinen alten lüfter vom boxed kühler meiner amd ph2 920 cpu draufgeschnallt . wenn ich jetzt im bios die lüftersteuerung ausstelle dreht das teil mit 3700 umdrehungen , das aber sehr laut , wollte mal ausloten unter win  welche drehzahl ein guter kommpomis ist zwischen lautstärke und leistung dazu brauche ich ein tool welches mir erlaubt unter win die drehzahl des lüfters manuell zu steuern


----------



## True Monkey (5. April 2009)

*AW: mb lüftersteuerung umgehen und manuell unter win regeln ?*

Wie wäre es mit sowas zb.

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Lüftersteuerung - Zalman Fan Mate2 Lüftersteuerung


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. April 2009)

*AW: mb lüftersteuerung umgehen und manuell unter win regeln ?*

ich kann dir auch Fanmate2 empfehlen, günstig und praktisch, nutze sie nun seit 2 jahren, meinen Zalman 9700 hör ich damit kaum, dreht immer mit 1300 umdrehungen 

mfg


----------



## norsemann (5. April 2009)

*AW: mb lüftersteuerung umgehen und manuell unter win regeln ?*

gibts sowas nicht per software ? für die grakas gibts das ja auch


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. April 2009)

*AW: mb lüftersteuerung umgehen und manuell unter win regeln ?*

da gibt es z.b. Speedfan, du kannst dir das programm ja mal anschauen :

Download: Speedfan 4.37 - Software-Lüftersteuerung - Speedfan, Speed-Fan, Download Speedfan, Lüftersteuerung, CPU-Tuning

les dir bei der Gelegenheit das Howto durch :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/16876-howto-lueftersteuerung-mit-speedfan.html

mfg


----------



## norsemann (5. April 2009)

*AW: mb lüftersteuerung umgehen und manuell unter win regeln ?*

hmm , komme ich nicht drauf klar , oder muss ich erstmal die lüfterregelung im bios deaktivieren damit ich sie über das prog ssteuern kann ?


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. April 2009)

*AW: mb lüftersteuerung umgehen und manuell unter win regeln ?*

die BIOS lüftersteuerung sollte, um eventuelle Konflikte zu vermeiden, vollständig deaktiviert werden  

mfg


----------



## norsemann (5. April 2009)

*AW: mb lüftersteuerung umgehen und manuell unter win regeln ?*

hmm , gemacht , aber egal wieviel prozent ich da bei speedfan einstelle der dreht immer mit voller lüfterdrehzahl , und das sind immerhin 3800 umdrehungen , das ganz schön laut


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. April 2009)

*AW: mb lüftersteuerung umgehen und manuell unter win regeln ?*

zunächst mal über >Configure die Sprache auf Deutsch umstellen, das vereinfacht die Sache ungemein 

dann die cpu temp unter last mal verfolgen und notieren damit du sie auch ohne probleme bei der darstellung von speddfan zuordnen kannst, und sie auch dementsprechend markieren kannst damit sie geregelt wird.

Les dir in aller ruhe das Howto durch, es ist sehr hilfreich 

mfg


----------



## norsemann (5. April 2009)

*AW: mb lüftersteuerung umgehen und manuell unter win regeln ?*

der erkennt nur den lüfter der graka , naja dann lasse ich den scheiß halt auf auto im bios oder kaufe  mir ne lüfter steuerung


----------



## Fabian (5. April 2009)

*AW: mb lüftersteuerung umgehen und manuell unter win regeln ?*

Du kannst den Lüfter auch an einen 3-->4 Pin Adapter anschließen und dann auf 5V umstecken.

Eine Lüftersteuerung ist da aber schon was besseres
Die Scythe Kaze Master ist auch gut


----------



## norsemann (5. April 2009)

*AW: mb lüftersteuerung umgehen und manuell unter win regeln ?*

danke für die hilfe aber ich bin so doof , bei meinem board war eine software dabei mit der ich unter win die lüfter einzeln steuern kann und sogar die cpu und alles in den taktraten ändern kann


----------

